# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  MACA EN GRANO Y GELATINIZADA

## Vanessa_30

*VENTA DE MACA AMARILLA EN GRANO O GELATINIZADA* *VENTA DE MACA NEGRA EN GRANO O GELATINIZADA*  *VENTAS SOLO POR MAYOR*  *CONTAMOS CON STOCK PARA ABASTECER GRANDES VOLÚMENES*  *ORGÁNICA O CONVENCIONAL 
PUESTO EN LIMA 
DIRECTO DE JUNIN  * gerencia@reevolutiontawantinsuyo.com 
(0051)994230402    *CALIDAD DE EXPORTACIÓN*  *PRECIOS MANEJABLES*Temas similares: MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO - PRODUCTOS NATURALES JRD SERVICIO DE MAQUILA - MACA EN POLVO, MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO Maca Negra Gelatinizada Organica sin TC Certificado de Origen HARINA DE MACA - QUINUA GELATINIZADA HARINA DE MACA / HARINA DE MACA GELATINIZADA

----------

